# 2000 para Carlos Martinez Riera



## Mei

*Muchas felicidades y 2000 gracias por tus aportaciones, son de gran ayuda!!!! *

**

*Saludetes*​ 
Mei


----------



## lauranazario

Felicidades por tu gran afán de contribuir a la riqueza de conocimientos que se comparte en nuestros foros. 

¡Enhorabuena!
Laura N.


----------



## Eugin

Muchas gracias, Carlos, por todas las veces que me has y nos has ayudado!! 

Tus respuestas son siempre muy valiosas para mí!! 

Muchas felicidades y por muchos posts más!!!  ​


----------



## heidita

Carlos, hombre de pocas pero sabias palabras.... ¡y la estación de tren más bonita del mundo!

Enhorabuena! Congratulations! Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## ILT

*¡Felicidades Carlos! No es fácil llegar a 2,000 mensajes, y mucho menos cuando se trata de compartir conocimientos y palabras de aliento.  Gracias por todo*


----------



## Fernando

Muchas gracias, Carlos.


----------



## Rayines

¡Felicidades, Carlos!....Aunque no "me cruzo" mucho con tus mensajes, he leído algunos y son muy buenos.....


----------



## América

*Muchas felicidades y gracias por las aportaciones *


----------



## Carlos Martínez Riera

Emocionado (snif)
Gracias, amigos.
Feliz de compartir foro con tanta y tan buena gente.

Carlos


----------



## Alundra

¡¡¡¡Ups!!! ¡¡¡¡Llego tarde!!! 

¡¡¡Enhorabuena Carlos!!!  

Y muchísimas gracias por toda tu ayuda.
Alundra.


----------



## Soledad Medina

¡Muchas felicidades, Carlos!!!  Te hago llegar un mensaje impregnado de honda gratitud.  Tus aportes son siempre geniales.  Gracias por tu ayuda!!!
Muchos cariños
Soledad


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Carlos
que gusto que sigas ayudando, que vengan 10000 posts más 
Saludos


----------



## cuchuflete

¡Gracias Carlos!

 Siempre enseñas, siempre ayudas.

Un estudiante agradecido,
cuchu
​


----------



## fenixpollo

*¡Feliz Postiversario, Carlos!*


----------



## cubaMania

Oh, yes, congratulations on 2000 helpful posts.  When an answer is from Carlos I know it is accurate.


----------



## Kong Ze

Enhorabuena, Carlos.
Es estupendo saber que tus respuestas son garantía de calidad.
¡Bravo!
Well done!


----------



## danielfranco

Llego tarde... Pero gracias por las contribuciones acertadas. ¡Dicen que ya son dos mil!
Saludos Tex-Mex.


----------

